# Would you recommend DirecTV?



## i_be_broke (Feb 16, 2006)

This is my first new thread...so be gentle. BTW, I searched previous posts to make sure this wasn't covered. With any luck, this question might be "poll-worthy"

Last week, a co-worker asked me if I had a problem with 'drop-outs'...which I took to mean "Would you recommend DirecTV over cable?" He mentioned someone else (a dish owner...not sure if D* or Dish) losing coverage of locals during NCAA and getting fired up about it. He thought wind might have been a factor.

I mentioned having only a couple problems over the past three years (2 drop outs from rain, 2-3 times having 'loss of signal' due to snow on the dish), but overall it not really being an issue for me. I changed the subject to protect myself from pushing him in one direction or another (pro vs. con).

Bottom line is...If this were pre-March 2006 (or March 2005!), I would have NO PROBLEM telling him DirecTV is awesome. I have a SD-DVR80 (now a HR10-250) and couldn't be happier. My bill is a little high, but I don't think I could get the same value/quality out of cable (and I would have to deal with the Motorola box..ugh!).

But now, with what I've been hearing about the R15 and the new 'lease' program, I'm a little reluctant to fully endorse D* (and have my recommendation bite me in the @ss). He's my supervisor (of sorts) so I wouldn't want him on my bad side. 

With my help, he recently bought the Samsung DLP set (from Amazon)...so I'm currently batting 1.000 with him.

So...to make a short story long...what would you do?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

In the 6 years I've had DTV I've lost service once, when I had cable I'd lose service a couple times each year.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

I wouldn't have had it for the past seven years if I didn't find it to be the best choice. Anyone who loses signal due to "wind" has one lousy installation.


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

I have been recommending DirecTV to everyone I know since August of 1994..


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

I would also recomend it! I have only lost service in heavy rain a few times since 1997.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

NFL.Sunday.Ticket


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

We get dropouts sometimes when there are severe storms in the area. I switched to Adelphia for a while, and outages were more frequent and of longer duration.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

For me, the decision is based more on my experience with customer service than anything else. My only cable option for the last 17 years (in two different locales) has been Comcast. Obviously, customer service is not (hopefully) something you have to deal with very often, but on the occasions that I did, it was always a nightmare with Comcast.

I was elated to finally get D*, just because it meant no more days (and I mean _days_, like literally from morning to night sometimes) spent on the phone with Comcast. I've read here from time to time about people being dissatisfied with D* CS, too, of course, but so far the couple times I've needed them, they've been fast, efficient, knowledgeable, and helpful.

My monthly cost is roughly the same with D* as it was with Comcast, but I get more channels and I have two DTiVos instead of one SA (at $13/mo.). Also, my picture quality is very noticeably better. VERY noticeably. I've also read some complaints here about how it used to be better, and I have no reason to doubt that, but my wife and I still comment to each other occasionally about how clear our picture is.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

I came to DTV for the Tivo and I'm leaving it this summer for Tivo (Series3)


----------



## Jaysv (Feb 8, 2004)

It depends on what your alternatives are. Are you looking for HD or SD? In my area for example, our cable provider (Cox) is being bought by Cebridge, so we don't what's going to happen there, Directv is in a state of change with the new R15 and MPEG4 for HD, Tivo is coming out with the Series 3 sometime this year. So right now, I'd recommend staying were you are unless you have a problem and give the market a little time to settle down to see who has the best deal for the level of service they are looking for.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

If you can figure out a way to not be on the leasing program, yes I would say it's great. Otherwise, no. If I have to, I will start going to a bar for Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

I had for years praised DirecTV and the DirecTivo to friends. I really don't do it any more. Cable has just about caught up. My problems with DirecTV:

1) Tivo Divorce
2) 2 year commitment
3) HD hassle and upfront expense

Maybe by 2007 when the new sats are up, they will have an HD DVR that will work with MPEG4 and not have the useability issues of the R15. If so, then maybe they will have jumped ahead of cable again, and I can return to my glowing recommendation.


----------



## nitsudima (Jan 9, 2004)

I left a lousy Comcast area about 12 years ago and have been a big fan of D* ever since. My HDVR2 made me love them even more, and now I also have an R10. I could care less if my next DVR has Tivo on the outside as long as it works, but I understand the R15 isn't performing to the expectations of those of us who have been using DirecTivos for several years. Still, the future capabilities of the new box are intriguing, and I'll be watching it closely.

I do have a few relatively recent gripes with D* that would prevent me from wholeheartedly recommending them these days, however. First, broken promises. The R15 comes with a lot of potential for interactivity and networking with Windows Media Center Edition, but it's all vaporware. At the 2005 CES they promised a multi-room networking option, and so far all we have is the R15. They need to turn this vaporware into real products and features. I want to see some of those networking features that they were touting again at the 2006 CES.

Second, complexity. I've always installed my own equipment, and it's never challenged me too much (except fishing cable through walls, but that's not D*'s fault). However, I just got an HDTV and was looking into a new MPEG4 satellite dish, and there's no way I could put that thing in. Aligning it and setting up the multiswitch looks way over my head. I've had occasional rain fade, but never any problems with wind (you could hang off of my dish mount and the thing wouldn't budge), but I don't think I could even tinker with the new dish if there were ever problems with alignment.

Third, picture quality. Maybe I should have put this first, as I notice it every day. Used to be I'd only see pixelization on my friend's 60" SDTV. Now I see it on my 32" and my 20", as well as other compression artifacts. Watching the Super Bowl in HD at another friend's house was disappointing. Some shots looked really good, but others weren't as clear as HD should be. I've not upgraded my own service to HD partially because of the upcoming MPEG4 switch, but partially because I want to see what happens with picture quality. I don't want to lock myself into another 2 years with D* if their HD channels don't look better and the SD channels continue to look worse.

Finally, my current cable company, Insight, offers pretty good service. I don't know about their pricing or picture quality, but I have my cable modem through them and they've been very easy to work with. If D* doesn't fix some of my gripes, I wouldn't have a problem calling them and asking about digital cable and their HD package. And if Verizon puts their FIOS service in my area, I'm all over it.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

I usually get a couple folks a month to goto D*. but I just steered two away. My service has been good, only 1 fade in 3 years, but Tivos disappearing, and leasing? I think cable is now the better option.
As for me, I'm sticking with my 3 SD DirectTivos and 1 HD DirecTivo until the Series 3 is out, then I'm doing an expense upgrade. But that's what D* forced me to do.
I came to D* for Tivo, and I'm leaving now that its gone.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

The foolproof recommendation is tell your boss to "try" cable with no promotional contract. If he hates it, he can always sign up for D*. Depending on his needs he may find cable meets them. In my area we have comcast and the service is excellent. Beautiful HD PQ, a simple install, bundled pricing and a decent DVR.

I had comcast for a couple years but my needs changed and I wanted to be able to record more HD and SD programming so I bought 2 HDTivos and a few SD Tivos, and got D* installed (the install was a nightmare but it eventually got resolved). I would only recommend D* to someone who can purchase an HDTivo and/or SDTivo. The R15 is a joke and the lease program with the upfront payment for DVRs is an even bigger joke.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

I am abandoning DirecTV as soon as the TIVO series 3 comes out.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the hard part about recommending directv is that a lot of us on this board are technogeeks and have no problems aligning a dish a bit or even installing everything A-Z on our setup. However if you are explaining in detail what all is involved with wiring up tivos in multiple rooms etc, it could be overwhelming. I'm not saying you need to inundate someone with that info, as it should all be included in a new free install, but it absolutely is more complicated than a 1 wire per room with cable box system. (it's 2 wires per tivo plus possibly a powered m/s etc)

It's all perspective. Plus trying to explain things like upgrading hard drives can really freak some people out


----------



## Mark Griswold (Apr 22, 2003)

ihatecable said:


> I came to DTV for the Tivo and I'm leaving it this summer for Tivo (Series3)


...says the person named "ihatecable" 

Seriously though, to answer the OP, I came to DTV for the Tivo and it's the only reason I haven't left. The DTV programming, I can take it or leave it. I have recommended DTV to many people (though mainly for the Tivo aspect). I have never had an outage lasting more than a few minutes. Compare that to my cable experience where you could expect a 1/2 day outage at least every other month.

That said, I don't like the recent direction DTV is heading (price increases, overly compressed channels, loss of Tivo), nor the limited HDTV offerings. If cable comes along with a better offer (and a DVR that's reasonably workable) I'll probably jump ship. And yes, I hate cable too.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Compared to cable now in a major market , I wouldn't. Compared to Dishnetwork or a lesser cable system, maybe.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Not without an HD Tivo.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

newsposter said:


> the hard part about recommending directv is that a lot of us on this board are technogeeks and have no problems aligning a dish a bit or even installing everything A-Z on our setup. However if you are explaining in detail what all is involved with wiring up tivos in multiple rooms etc, it could be overwhelming. I'm not saying you need to inundate someone with that info, as it should all be included in a new free install, but it absolutely is more complicated than a 1 wire per room with cable box system. (it's 2 wires per tivo plus possibly a powered m/s etc)
> 
> It's all perspective. Plus trying to explain things like upgrading hard drives can really freak some people out


Uh, "free installation" makes that pretty much a non-issue.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Actually, it's not a non-issue. Especially if people want HD. DirecTV is MUCH more complicated even if the person never touches a piece of coax. The first thing is, do they have line of sight to the right satellites? Here in CT, you need line of sight to the 101 and 119 sats, and the 119 sat sits fairly low in the sky up here. How many TVs do you want? It's $5 per month per TV. If you want to get local channels in HD, you need an antenna, but if you wait, they will be getting the locals in HD on xxxx date, but then that HDTivo that you paid $XXX for to LEASE won't work, but they'll swap you for a new receiver, but then you have to commit for 2 more years, and you need a new dish, and well yes your other Tivos will still work, but maybe not forever...., peoples eyes gloss over as soon as you get to the antenna part. There are none of these questions with the cable company. That's why DirecTV has to be BETTER, and not just another provider.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Sure! Have him pop on over to Weakness.com and pick up a DirecTV R10 receiver with TiVo, he'll be very happy. Their $199 brand new.

Don't bother calling DirecTV or any other sat dealer as they will sell you a R15 which is a piece of crap...


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm quite happy with my DirecTV, certainly moreso with hacked S2 DTivos.

Cableco service in my area is lousy; just as already mentioned - cableco outages last much longer. I left cable years ago and will likely never go back. A few times during the spring/summer a big thunderstorm to the southwest kills reception, but I'm willing to live with that.

During Xmas 2004 we had a big ice storm, my total downtime was 20 minutes - go tgenerator going, waved a torch on the back of the dish, ice slid off in one sheet. Some in my area were without cableco service for a week.

I'm amazed how many people give "D* is dropping Tivo" as their reason to switch now - I'll wait until D* kills my SD DTivos before I decide to move on, thank you.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

Bottom line: "It depends."

With our [email protected] cable service, it's a no brainer to continue with D*. There's only a couple of houses on my street that are still using cable - everyone else is either D* or E*. However, if I was in a cable market with good service, reasonable prices, good HD offerings and/or a good combo deal to roll in internet service - I would probably switch. I doubt I would pay for an SA Tivo subscription, I would probably just make do with the CableCo dvr.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I seriously look at FiOS if you have it coming in your area.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I've had DTV for 6 years. And my answer is "barely."

Comparision of DTV to cable circa 2000-2003:
1) Much cheaper than cable (in my area, at least)
2) Better picture
3) More channels
4) Fewer dropouts
5) Dual Tuner Tivo-brand DVR
6) Much better customer service

Comparision of DTV to cable circa 2006:
1) Slightly cheaper than cable in my area (not enough to matter any more)
2) Better picture than some cable channels, worse than others
3) About the same number of channels
4) Fewer dropouts (I'd assume - has cable gotten better in 6 years?)
5) Dual Tuner Tivo-Brand DVR (but for a new customer, you can't get it, and Comcast will have it soon...)
6) Similarly bad customer service


I used to be someone who would try to convert people to DTV, and sang their praises all the time. That is no longer the case. I still think there's a slight advantage over Comcast, but it's not enough that I would convince a Comcast subscriber to switch. If things continue on their current trend (cable improving, DTV getting worse, Comcast getting Tivo, DTV dropping Tivo), I think I've got 18 more months tops with DTV...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dtremain said:


> Uh, "free installation" makes that pretty much a non-issue.


mark w saved me keystrokes


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> Not without an HD Tivo.


As others have wisely pointed out, it depends, and this is one of the key issues it depends upon. Having owned 8 PVRs since 1999 the only one that is reliable and user-friendly out of those still supported is Tivo. Tivo is still significantly better than any of the rest. I left DISH after 8 years because the PVRs were so ridiculously unstable and user-hostile. DTV is kicking Tivo out the door, and it is really their only true advantage over their competitors. Cable has huge advantages over DBS currently, and will be on top for many years. During analog it was the other way around, but that was then and this is now. But their PVRs suck (at least until ComCast gets Tivo).

If you do not own or plan to own a HR10, be ready to experience much more frustration than HR10 owners.

Until the Ka/Ku MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Tivo/NDS changeover at DTV settles down and DTV emerges with a product significantly better than they have today (if they actually are that lucky), most cable offerings are a better choice (unless you are happy with the HR10 and DTV...having the HR10 can take a lot of the sting out of DTV's shortcomings, especially if you can get HD OTA).

So I recommend trying cable first and renting their PVR, unless you really will have Tivo separation anxiety (and you very likely will have some, at least). That is the safe bet to the best HD and VOD variety and the best PQ as well as stability in the industry (but the worst PVR experience). DBS is in flux and has poorer HD quality and HD/VOD availability (but the HR10 is far and away the best HD PVR and probably always will be) and is a longer-term investment if you buy your equipment outright.

The risky bet, which is the way I have gone, is to buy two HR10'S, upgrade the drives, hunker down for the tech changes at DTV, and live with the spartan HD offerings for the next couple of years, when Tivo has re-established itself as a standalone. If you go cable, there will be a 1-2 year window where HD Tivo is just not available. The HR10 will disappear, and the series 3 will take time to emerge and develop some history. And there may never be another Tivo that is a bit-bucket DBS model.

So yes, it definitely depends.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

My feelings exactly. I recently convinced one of my coworkers to switch from Dish to DirecTV. I think I would still recommend it as an alternative to Dish, but in her case, it was because Dish wanted to charge a lot of money to get a DVR installed, and D* offer(ed?) a free DVR to new customers. But I don't think I would recommend D* to a cable customer anymore.

And the real thing that's keeping me with D* is my 5 hacked DTivos. It costs me above my programming $25/mo to have all my DTivos. IF Comcast offers MRV with their Tivo solution, it will cost me at least $50/mo above my programming cost to have that many DVR's. But, they would be HDTV.



FourFourSeven said:


> I've had DTV for 6 years. And my answer is "barely."
> 
> Comparision of DTV to cable circa 2000-2003:
> 1) Much cheaper than cable (in my area, at least)
> ...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

except for the lease thing, assuming you can get lots of OTA, i wouldn't hesitate a bit to get a HDtivo. I regret not getting another cheap one last year even at 2-300.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Living out in the hicks, my only choices were DirecTV & Dish Network. I went with Dish, but switched to D* within 3 months because the DishDVR was absolutely crap (yes...worse than the R15). I've never looked back, even with Dish Network getting the VOOM channels ("HD filler", if you ask me).

My only gripe with D* right now is that E* has lit up the HD locals for Minneapolis, but D* says "Spring 2006" (numerous CSR's saying "April"...we'll see).


----------



## TrippM (Jan 25, 2006)

FourFourSeven said:


> I've had DTV for 6 years. And my answer is "barely."
> 
> Comparision of DTV to cable circa 2000-2003:
> 1) Much cheaper than cable (in my area, at least)
> ...


Agree 100%. Same story here in NJ. DTV is still a better option for me than Comcast but when FIOS becomes available (hopefully within 2 yrs) I'll be switching.

Until then I'd have a hard time recommending DTV based on the new leasing program.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

DirecTV used to be great. I converted a bunch of people in my neighborhood in the mid-90's.

However, since Murdoch took over (not that it's him, but the timing is coincident), DirecTV has gone way downhill. 
- Pricing is comparable, sometimes worse than most cable co's
- HD is horrible, and far worse than most cable co's
- Picture quality has continued to go downhill for SD (SciFi channel is the worst)
- New DVR (R15) is apparently terrible, and no more Tivo's
- Horrible CSR's
- Tivo Series 3 is cable-only (FIOS TV inclusive)
- And the wiring is a pain

The wiring used to be compensated for by how good the service was, but now that the service is generally worse than cable, the wiring makes it a no brainer.

I would never suggest anyone go to DirecTV anymore, and I'll be leaving the second I can get a Tivo Series 3.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> DirecTV used to be great. I converted a bunch of people in my neighborhood in the mid-90's.
> 
> However, since Murdoch took over (not that it's him, but the timing is coincident), DirecTV has gone way downhill.
> - Pricing is comparable, sometimes worse than most cable co's
> ...


I'm surprised how eager you are to give up your Tivos. You must place a very high priority on national HD PQ because with your setup, you will be giving up a lot of functionality when you ditch your hacked Tivos and go with the series 3.

Now that I have hacked Tivos and can watch stuff in any room and the other niceities of the enhanced script, it has spoiled me rotten. I don't record or watch much national HD so the PQ doesn't bother me too much. Even when the Tivo S3 is released, I am going to hang onto my hacked SD & HDTivos and enjoy my OTA HD for as long as I can.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

I used to always offer DirecTV as a great solution to cable. These days with the leasing program and the ultimate demise of TiVo on DirecTV, I just keep my mouth shut.

After the TiVo's have been phased out (I expect that will take a very long time -- if ever) and if their "other DVR's" are still in the sorry state that they are today I will give cable a chance. The only other awesome thing DirecTV has is the NFLST and I doubt they can keep it "forever" either.

If the NFLST goes non-exclusive and if my local cable should carry it -- see ya. In all fairness though, that is a bunch of "ifs."


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

Ever hear of Atlantic Broadband? Yeah they have a DVR. For SD. That's it folks. HD is OTA but not where I live. 

I absolutely love my DTivos, and would recommend DTV to anyone as long as one of the Series 2 units is still for sale on Ebay or at a garage sale.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

tall1 said:


> I'm surprised how eager you are to give up your Tivos. You must place a very high priority on national HD PQ because with your setup, you will be giving up a lot of functionality when you ditch your hacked Tivos and go with the series 3.
> 
> Now that I have hacked Tivos and can watch stuff in any room and the other niceities of the enhanced script, it has spoiled me rotten. I don't record or watch much national HD so the PQ doesn't bother me too much. Even when the Tivo S3 is released, I am going to hang onto my hacked SD & HDTivos and enjoy my OTA HD for as long as I can.


See, DirecTV has so crippled Tivo that we have to hack it to get any functionality. Have you seen the newest 7.x software from Tivo? There's pretty much no reason to hack it anymore. You can:
- Program via the web
- Transfer programs around to any Tivo (MRV)
- Full music/photos (HMO)
- Transfer programs to and from your PC (yes, to and from) to any Tivo
- A bunch of add-ins, like weather, moviews, e-mail, etc.

There's no comparison - a non-hacked real Tivo is far better than a hacked DirecTivo. I'm giving up nothing, and gaining a ton.

It will be a little expensive initially, but that's all. Two Series 3's, upgraded hard drives to 1TB each, and they will be my servers for the rest of the house. Then Series 2's (with no live TV needed) will basically be my media players. I figure 4 tuners for the house will be enough, but worst case I can always get another Series 3 or a newer Series 2 (the new 2-tuner ones they're releasing soon) if I need more tuners.

Anyway. bottom line, Tivo Series 3 + a few Series 2's are a massive upgrade to the crippled DirecTivo environment I have now, even hacked.


----------



## Daytona24 (Jun 8, 2005)

I dont see where people talk about hacked TIVO's, you cant use that as a reason to be a DTV customer. The general customer is NOT going to come to this forum, browse quite honestly illeagle websites to learn how to "hack" their brand new TIVO. Sure the outcome is cool, but you dont tell people that a wrecked car at the junkyard is a sportscar just becuase YOU can take it home and fix it up.

I left DTV and since then started using my Media Center PC more, added two Xbox's with Media Extenders and now have MRV for SD (still use cables DVR for HD), on top of that I can now edit commercials from TV shows, save them as smaller files, and convert the files quickly to be used on portable devices etc., all using legal consumer products. Oh and its all done using cable.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

So - instead of a simple, cheap procedure to give a DTivo additional capabilites, you advocate spending $1000 for a media center PC and associated software? And how is your process simpler for the average consumer?  

BTW, AFAIK nothing installed by the Zipper or the enhancement script is "illegal".


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I used to be a big DTV cheerleader but not any more. Their dropping TiVo and MC has soured me. When the Series 3 TiVo arrives I'll go back to cable.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

BillyBob_jcv said:


> So - instead of a simple, cheap procedure to give a DTivo additional capabilites, you advocate spending $1000 for a media center PC and associated software? And how is your process simpler for the average consumer?
> 
> BTW, AFAIK nothing installed by the Zipper or the enhancement script is "illegal".


Actually, the R10 is the only DirecTiVO available any more, and it is FAR from a simple, cheap proceedure...

The 'zipper' disables encryption that TiVo uses to store the files on it's hard disk. which is illegal.

By disabling encryption to enable MRV, you are violating the Digital Millennium Copyright Act which prohibits disabling technological protections, such as encryption, that control access to a copyrighted work, control the distribution, reproduction, public performance, or public display of copyrighted work, or control the creation of derivative works from a copyrighted work.

The issue isn't that you are 'enabling' MRV or extraction, that would be fine. The issue is that you're defeating the encryption. The SA TiVo doesn't require you to disable encryption to stream shows to another TiVo or to extract shows to your computer. The encryption is their to prevent you from doing other things with it, such as streaming shows over the Internet. (The SA will only MRV to a TiVo on your account. The hacked TiVo will stream to ANY tivo on your 'network'.)


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Because of current subscription pricing and the fact that DirecTV is going to a strange sort of leasing option, I can't honestly recommend DirecTV to anyone. TWC in my area is doing okay, but not enough to get me to switch. I also have a bunch of $$$ tied up in equipment.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> See, DirecTV has so crippled Tivo that we have to hack it to get any functionality. Have you seen the newest 7.x software from Tivo? There's pretty much no reason to hack it anymore. You can:
> *- Program via the web*


*Scenario:* You find out that your _most favorite movie of all time_ is starting in just 10 minutes and there is nobody at home to set a recording.

*Hacked box (with remote access): *You connect via internet, set the recording.

*SA Tivo with latest features:* You're out of luck, because you can't schedule anything that occurs before the daily 'phone home'.

*Scenario:* You want to dump 12 30-minute recordings to a single DVD disc (attached DVD recorder) in 6hr-per-disc mode.

*Hacked box: *Using 'merge' function, you group all 12 programs for play (in your deisred order), then 'save to VCR' the created playlist item. Total time involved - 3 minutes.

*SA Tivo with latest features: *You're going to be one busy person for a long, long time.

I'm just trying to suggest there are occasions where a hacked Tivo/DTivo does have some important features that the latest SA Tivo doesn't.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Daytona24 said:


> I dont see where people talk about hacked TIVO's, you cant use that as a reason to be a DTV customer. The general customer is NOT going to come to this forum, browse quite honestly illeagle websites to learn how to "hack" their brand new TIVO. Sure the outcome is cool, but you dont tell people that a wrecked car at the junkyard is a sportscar just becuase YOU can take it home and fix it up.
> 
> I left DTV and since then started using my Media Center PC more, added two Xbox's with Media Extenders and now have MRV for SD (still use cables DVR for HD), on top of that I can now edit commercials from TV shows, save them as smaller files, and convert the files quickly to be used on portable devices etc., all using legal consumer products. Oh and its all done using cable.


I apologize for inspiring this OT pontification by asking AbMagFab a simple question. I never said a hacked Tivo was a reason to be a DTV customer. Check my first post HERE  for my recommendation. I don't mention anything about hacked Tivos. Again I apologize to the OP.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

goony said:


> *Scenario:* You find out that your _most favorite movie of all time_ is starting in just 10 minutes and there is nobody at home to set a recording.
> 
> *Hacked box (with remote access): *You connect via internet, set the recording.
> 
> ...


There are a bunch of shareware apps out there that utilize the TTG web interface to do exactly that - schedule on demand. Nice thing is, with an unhacked SA Tivo, you have a couple of options, not just the one option with a hacked DIrecTivo.

As for DVD burning, that's what the SA Humax's are for... again, unhacked. Or, just use Sonic and TTG - not really that hard. And if you want to hack, you can always hack out the .tivo file to make it an mpeg, and then you're back to where you were with the hacked DirecTivo, without having to hack the SA Tivo.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Agreed, the SA Tivos have some nice features... but here's one feature I love with my DTivos, hacked or unhacked: $5.99/mo. DVR fee for as _many DTivos as I can put onto my account_. SA Tivo's will have a hard time trumping that...


----------



## Daytona24 (Jun 8, 2005)

BillyBob_jcv said:


> So - instead of a simple, cheap procedure to give a DTivo additional capabilites, you advocate spending $1000 for a media center PC and associated software? And how is your process simpler for the average consumer?
> 
> BTW, AFAIK nothing installed by the Zipper or the enhancement script is "illegal".


I'm not advocating anything, and would be the first to say that setting up a MC PC with Extenders isnt easy for everyone, but the average DTV TIVO customer is NOT going to have the PC knowledge to "hack" a TIVO to get it to do things I would also agree are VERY cool. I consider myself a pretty techy guy but never thought of hacking my TIVO, I checked out the directions once and thought "ugh, this isnt easy"

And I think another poster answered the illegal aspect, very simply if it was legal DTV would say, "hey here's the directions, have fun"


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

I will pay more to have more and more reliable functionality in my DVR any day of the week. To hell with DirecTV. I can't wait for the TIVO series 3 to come out. In a year or so, the hacked DirecTIVO DVR is not going to cut it for those of us who want high-definition, anyway. Supposedly, by then, DirecTV has announced many more high-definition, national channel additions and IF SciFi-HD is available by then, I want my DVR to be able to record it in high-definition, but I'm unwilling to go to a non-TIVO DVR to get it. So, the TIVO series 3 and my local cable company, will be the route to go for me.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I no longer recommend DirecTV for many of the reasons stated above. The ONLY advantage DTV has left is Sunday Ticket, which isn't of interest to me.

I left Dish to spend a little more to get DirecTV and Tivo. I'll keep the minimim level of DTV service until my contract is up, but when the Series 3 is available, cable will be my primary provider. If the S3 is a hit, then I may even just pay the rest of the pro-rated early terminiation fee with DTV and ditch the dish altogether.

In my case, in the last 6-8 years, cable has improved significantly and DTV has done the reverse.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

It's not a reason for Johnny Sixpack to be a D* customer (hence, most of the replies to the question of whether we would recommend D* to others has been 'Not anymore...') but, speaking for myself at least, it IS the reason why I am staying with D*. If I lacked the ability to hack my DTivo's, and just had a couple of DTivo's, then I would probably have left to cable when I got my HD Plasma. But my DTivo's ARE hacked, and because I don't want to give up my MRV, I stuck with D*, got an OTA HD Receiver, and enjoy my hacked DTivos. When they start to fail (circuity- not drives as those can easily be replaced) and I lose the benefits of MRV, I will probably switch to Comcast unless D* does some MAJOR improvement to the R15/HR20 software/featureset.



Daytona24 said:


> I dont see where people talk about hacked TIVO's, you cant use that as a reason to be a DTV customer. The general customer is NOT going to come to this forum, browse quite honestly illeagle websites to learn how to "hack" their brand new TIVO. Sure the outcome is cool, but you dont tell people that a wrecked car at the junkyard is a sportscar just becuase YOU can take it home and fix it up.
> 
> I left DTV and since then started using my Media Center PC more, added two Xbox's with Media Extenders and now have MRV for SD (still use cables DVR for HD), on top of that I can now edit commercials from TV shows, save them as smaller files, and convert the files quickly to be used on portable devices etc., all using legal consumer products. Oh and its all done using cable.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

beanpoppa said:


> It's not a reason for Johnny Sixpack to be a D* customer (hence, most of the replies to the question of whether we would recommend D* to others has been 'Not anymore...') but, speaking for myself at least, it IS the reason why I am staying with D*. If I lacked the ability to hack my DTivo's, and just had a couple of DTivo's, then I would probably have left to cable when I got my HD Plasma. But my DTivo's ARE hacked, and because I don't want to give up my MRV, I stuck with D*, got an OTA HD Receiver, and enjoy my hacked DTivos. When they start to fail (circuity- not drives as those can easily be replaced) and I lose the benefits of MRV, I will probably switch to Comcast unless D* does some MAJOR improvement to the R15/HR20 software/featureset.


In the next couple of months, Comcast will have a dual-tuner Tivo DVR, which is supposed to have full Tivo functionality (including MRV). The Series 2+ is a SA Tivo that has dual cable tuners, and full Tivo functionality (including MRV). The Series 3 is a SA Tivo with HD and full Tivo functionality.

The only reason you need to hack is because DirecTV crippled Tivo. Un-crippled Tivo doesn't really need hacking, and is a much better setup.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

Except for the fact that I own the 5 DTivo's that I have, and pay a total of $5.99 for Tivo service on all of them. If I were to switch to cable, it would be at least $10.00/mo for each DVR rental (an increase of $4/mo for each receiver over the D* mirroring fee) plus $13/mo for the first Tivo, and $7/mo for each add'l. And it gets me no substantional features over my hacked unit, adds DRM, and degrades the recording quality/capacity over what I currently have, and I lose a tuner on each DVR.

Series 3 doesn't exist. Never heard of a Series 2+ with dual tuners...



AbMagFab said:


> The only reason you need to hack is because DirecTV crippled Tivo. Un-crippled Tivo doesn't really need hacking, and is a much better setup.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

beanpoppa said:


> Never heard of a Series 2+ with dual tuners...


Rumor topic.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

I cannot recommend DTV because of the new and improved 2 YEAR COMMITTMENT. I wouldn't want to be responsible for a friend to think they were locked into something they didn't like for 2 years. 

And like other posters here I want HD and the ability to record it, without paying with my first and second born.


----------

